# Feel like I'm floating somewhere in the middle



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I have a degree in hospitality management. However, I have discovered that I like doing the creative stuff like decorating cakes, working with bread, pastries, etc.. not necessarily being a manager at your local Olive Garden (blech!).

So I thought I had this pastry cook job at this one resort, but it turns out I was wrong. I have applied at a few different hotels and catering places to be some sort of pastry cook, or bread specialist or SOMETHING.

The only people who have called me have been NAASP. Do you know what that stands for? "National Association for Auto Service Professionals." Why did they call me you ask? I imagine it's from my resume I posted on monster.com. Can you imagine? Me? An auto sales professional? Well I guess you can't imagine cuz you don't know who the **** I am.

I had an interview today with Panera (the bread company), with the possibility of becoming a "chief supervisor." I don't know if that's what I really want. I don't see myself there. They get everything delivered that they can, which means they only _bake_ their bread there. He told me to call him. I think I could have it if I want it, but I don't think I want that. I feel so lost!

Anyways, I feel like I'm too qualified for some jobs, while I don't have enough experience for other jobs that I want. I feel like I'm floating somewhere in unemployable limbo.

I think I would like to be a cake decorator (a lot!) but there are barely any places around here I want to work at. There are a couple, but I don't feel like they would give me full time with benefits. I'm getting very frustrated, I actually went to Albertsons to turn in a resume!! I walked in, looked at their cakes and walked STRAIGHT out. What was I thinking?? I'm so desperate..

What I want is to decorate cakes in northern california full time and have benefits. I really really like doing it.

Thanks for letting me vent.

How did all of you chefs get started? Did you go to culinary school?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Sweet! 

I just got a call from Surf and Sand Resort in Laguna and set up an interview for pastry cook because of a resume I turned in over a month ago. Sweeeet.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck, Harpua! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

The interview went well I think, and they are willing to hire me even though I don't have much professional experience. I think I'm going in for "Step one" today in the hiring process. I think I'm getting drug tested today, but I'm not sure. The human resources lady had a thick accent so it's hard to tell. She said something about "directions to the clinic" so I am assuming. 

Sweeeet! I'll be the only young white female there.. and that's cool.. I get my energy from that.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Well, I passed the drug test (not like I was worried) That was step one. I'll let you know more soon!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

wow been there done that. Gone.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

As in put in 90 days and had enough??


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

More like two years. Talk about old threads.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

(i ges i doant cownt so gud...)


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Now I got my fingers crossed for one of the best resorts in Santa Barbara. They want an interview! YAy! Now all I have to do is find a place to live.


----------

